# Converting bullnose to 90



## fspeier (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello,

I have quite a large project coming up in an about 5000 square foot house. Its currently bullnosed, and owners want to go to 90.
So, I have never done that conversion, does someone have experience or advice here. I see two options, either:
-cut out the old metal bullnose corners, a messy idea that I would love to avoid
-put a 90 over the existing bullnose and use an 8" or so knife to get a good finish. The problem here is - I havent seen a really wide metal 90 that has long enough flanges to be securely fastened past the end of te metal bullnose underneath, and would I leave the area under the 90 a void, or fill it somehow at least partially with mud?

Thanks for any advice

Flo


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I wrote a really long rant reprimanding you for cutting corners, but you know whatever it's not my problem....

Just grab a tool belt two crow bars and two hammer. Since you've never done this you'll need to figure out what's most comfortable for you. Swing that hammer at the corner bead not with the flat side to hit nails but with the claw side. Aim right between the metal and the drywall and yank out that corner bead hard. If you can't do it with ine hand grab that other hammer and put it in the newly created gap and yank on both hammers.

If you dont have the muscles for it grab a crow bar and place the claw between the drywall and the metal, then tap the crow bar in with the hammer to make that initial gap and start putting pressure to widen the gap.

Then use two crow bars on in each hand and keep going at it. If you want use two hammers just use both hands for speed. Or one of each whatever is comfortable.

Use the claw to pry out the bead from the drywall. Not sure if it's screwed in nailed in stapled on or what but either way use the crow bar or hammer to pry it out.


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

This is why we have been using paperfaced corner bead for 20 years, both bullnose, 90 and 120 bead, all paperfaced!! Easy to remove


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

sounds like a job to pass on.

lol definitely remove the old and install the new like described. a chunk of paneling under pry bar can save the rock edges.

metal is still king for a quality job. imo


----------

